# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Bio Pharmaclinico "Bio Te250"

## TT_Tweeker

Anyone run this?

----------


## Pizzle

I've used their cyp and eq. With good results.

----------


## wmaousley

Ive seen it, but dont know anyone who has used it. Just another UGL

----------


## Chevroletstud

Ive used their injectable with good results. Not so much with the orals.

----------


## thehulk2203

I have used there oils and orals both were top notch. The best ugl I have ever used ! G2G

----------


## Bigjerdog

your G2G

----------


## bodybuilder

Ive used there t400, eq and tren with good results g2g bro.

----------

